# South African Orchids in situ *Many Pics*



## Gideon (Sep 20, 2006)

Here are some pics of some orchids in the South African Lowveld, I still have to try and ID some when I have more time


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks Gideon; Cool Pictures!!

What part of South Africa were those pictures taken? I was in Durbin a few years ago as my brother used to live there.

Robert


----------



## Gideon (Sep 20, 2006)

Drorchid said:


> Thanks Gideon; Cool Pictures!!
> 
> What part of South Africa were those pictures taken? I was in Durbin a few years ago as my brother used to live there.
> 
> Robert


This was near the Kruger National Park in the Lowveld, some near Nelspruit, Sabie and Hazyview. 

I love the Durban area, lovely weather, plants, and beaches


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 20, 2006)

I love in-situ photos. Thanks Gideon!


----------



## bench72 (Sep 20, 2006)

Beautiful... I love the picture towards the river/creek... somehow very serene and yet scary... I keep thinking of wild beasts!


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 20, 2006)

Gideon,

Super photos! I appreciate it!

The Ansellia is a spectacular shot!

thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2006)

Very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2006)

*Thanks it's great to see*

look at all those roots just going everwhere --wonderful pics 
Billie


----------



## Jmoney (Sep 20, 2006)

very cool! love the in-situ pics...


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 21, 2006)

one of the unidentified ones, just after the africanis looks like Aerangis biloba

Great pics, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanx for sharing. E.


----------

